# First attempt with the new setup



## intillzah (Nov 6, 2011)

I know that I need to go from a warm bulb to a cool white one.  But other than that, some input.


----------



## ragz (Nov 7, 2011)

Are you using a tent? If so what color fabric is it?
What is the plating on the hardware?

The picture is clear but it looks like you are using a copper colored filter of some type that is casting a copperish color over the whole thing. Even if the kit is copper, there is too much of a that in the color balance.


----------



## Timbo (Nov 7, 2011)

Other than the color balance issue which you noted, I think the picture is pretty good.  The focus looks sharp and I like the composition.  I would have rotated the pen so the clip is more up than down...you don't want to see the back of the clip.


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Nov 7, 2011)

Timbo +1. Any way to mill a slight groove in the quartz (?) to keep the clip up?


----------



## 76winger (Nov 7, 2011)

The focus is good and the pen looks great!

Other than a white balance issue you're aware of, I thing the translucent material your resting the pen against is reflecting the copper color all over the place. You might try a solid substance that won't reflect light, using the same settings and see what you get for some comparisons.


----------

